# Taviro-tizer....



## Dela Rey Steyn (6/7/20)

We were in the home stretch of completing the Taviro Pipeline from Richards Bay to Louis Trichardt, when the Pandemic struck. During valiant escapades of fending off rampant masked Zombies, the last of the precious Taviro-tizer (It's an old family secret hand sanitizer, crafted in the valleys below Mt Doom, by 17 virgins frolicking in the moonlight) was used. Is there but one amongst ye brave vendors, willing to ship this precious nectar to a man in need? Who shall rise to the occasion and brave such atrocious Lock Down regulations? Private Pigeon me, or send discrete smoke signals to my inbox, as we all know, all great acts of kindness, is done so in anonymity...

But on a serious note, any vendors willing to sell and ship Taviro e-liquid? Please drop me a PM

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 7


----------



## M.Adhir (6/7/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> We were in the home stretch of completing the Taviro Pipeline from Richards Bay to Louis Trichardt, when the Pandemic struck. During valiant escapades of fending off rampant masked Zombies, the last of the precious Taviro-tizer (It's an old family secret hand sanitizer, crafted in the valleys below Mt Doom, by 17 virgins frolicking in the moonlight) was used. Is there but one amongst ye brave vendors, willing to ship this precious nectar to a man in need? Who shall rise to the occasion and brave such atrocious Lock Down regulations? Private Pigeon me, or send discrete smoke signals to my inbox, as we all know, all great acts of kindness, is done so in anonymity...
> 
> But on a serious note, any vendors willing to sell and ship Taviro e-liquid? Please drop me a PM



Struggle is Real. 
Dying without some Panama here as well.

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (6/7/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> We were in the home stretch of completing the Taviro Pipeline from Richards Bay to Louis Trichardt, when the Pandemic struck. During valiant escapades of fending off rampant masked Zombies, the last of the precious Taviro-tizer (It's an old family secret hand sanitizer, crafted in the valleys below Mt Doom, by 17 virgins frolicking in the moonlight) was used. Is there but one amongst ye brave vendors, willing to ship this precious nectar to a man in need? Who shall rise to the occasion and brave such atrocious Lock Down regulations? Private Pigeon me, or send discrete smoke signals to my inbox, as we all know, all great acts of kindness, is done so in anonymity...
> 
> But on a serious note, any vendors willing to sell and ship Taviro e-liquid? Please drop me a PM







M.Adhir said:


> Struggle is Real.
> Dying without some Panama here as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (6/7/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 200434


Does this lamp summon @Rooigevaar?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (6/7/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Does this lamp summon @Rooigevaar?


Indeed that's why I specifically asked for that colour. He will respond in a jiffy or your money back!
Read disclaimer first before believing!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rooigevaar (8/7/20)

Who dare's wake me from my slumber? 

You have 3 wishes, you may not wish for Taviro, Panama or Good Boy. 

(Seriously though, this is also hard for us, hopefully soon)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/7/20)

Rooigevaar said:


> Who dare's wake me from my slumber?
> 
> You have 3 wishes, you may not wish for Taviro, Panama or Good Boy.
> 
> (Seriously though, this is also hard for us, hopefully soon)



Eish, that's a tough one..

OK, my 3 wishes are:

1.
This one must be kicked out of the country






2. The Lockdown must end

3. and world peace, brought on by the election of the first Black Wiener President

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (8/7/20)

They wish for orivaT, amanaP and yoB dooG.


Resistance said:


> Indeed that's why I specifically asked for that colour. He will respond in a jiffy or your money back!
> Read disclaimer first before believing!


Maybe spot them a one shot or something.
Edit...and I vote for world vape peace!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (9/7/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Eish, that's a tough one..
> 
> OK, my 3 wishes are:
> 
> ...



All three wishes are granted!!!! But alas, I am a lesser genie with little power. I think someone else must have a more powerful genie that grants more political power and unlimited corruption.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (10/7/20)

Rooigevaar said:


> All three wishes are granted!!!! But alas, I am a lesser genie with little power. I think someone else must have a more powerful genie that grants more political power and unlimited corruption.



Long live the genie from the lamp! And the guy with the more political corruptness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/7/20)

Alas, not a single vendor that is willing to ship! My vape runneth dry...

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (15/7/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Alas, not a single vendor that is willing to ship! My vape runneth dry...


I feel your pain bro. Sorry!


----------

